# Anyone using Raymarine A series fishfinders



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

They have one heck of a deal going one now. A57D gps/fishfinder combo
450.00 rebate on a 1200.00 unit. Likes/Dislikes. Seems like a darn good
unit from what I have read


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Bill i read where they are coming out with e7 first of october. ray may drop the price even more on the A units. http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-electronics-forum/377433-economical-gps-ff-combo-unit.html


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a Ray DS500. It is a stand alone finder.I can read fish off bottom at 25 mph 
can read perch on bottom 45ft at under 10 mph 
My chart plotter is showing age so I am looking at a combo unit. They are good units.My next one will be at least an 8 inch screen. There are 2 models of Rays in most sizes.One has maps loaded one you must buy a card.


----------

